# Ausbildungsschiff "Admiral Brommy"



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

In September 1938 my unkle Jochen Grunzig was Trainee on board
Ausbildungsschiff Admiral Brommy at Bremen-Holzhafen.
Im looking for the history of that ship, where she was built and so on,
untill now i only know that from beginning 1940 she was used as Wohnschiff and was destroy by RAF airraid on 16.12.43.


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

Foto of Trainee´s on board Ausbildungsschiff Admiral Brommy 1938


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
. Flag.USA. Grt. 3349. SP10k. Built 1919 by National SB Crange. Launched as NAWITKA. renamed ADMIRAL BROMMY in 1938. owner/ US Shipping Board. Port Arthur. Ac/b Holzhafen.Bremen.13.12.1943.
Cheers.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> ID 2217665. Flag.USA. Grt. 3349. SP10k. Built 1919 by National SB Crange. Launched as NAWITKA. renamed ADMIRAL BROMMY in 1938. owner/ US Shipping Board. Port Arthur. Ac/b Holzhafen.Bremen.13.12.1943.
> Cheers.


Be careful when quoting data from the Miramar site - http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list
The ID given is the site's ID and not the official number of the vessel.
The vessel's offcial number is 217665.
Also any link to the site can stop working because the numbers are re-used.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok Will take that onboard.
Cheers.


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bluesky said:


> Foto of Trainee´s on board Ausbildungsschiff Admiral Brommy 1938


Bluesky
What a great photograph. Love it.


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

hello shipmate17, thanks for reply, due to this info i have found her within
the chronic of Norddeutschen Lloyd written by Arnold Kludas.
as additional info following:
1923 she was layed up at Bremerhaven due to heavy damages,
August 1923 deckequipment was partely dismantled,
1925 new owner become Norddeutscher Lloyd and rebuild her to fixed floating
training vessel,

pls find a foto of my uncle on board of admiral brommy end of 1938

brgds


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

*snowball fight on admiral brommy*

final foto of my uncles collection, a lucky snowball fight in winter 1938/39
on board of admiral brommy


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

They are good photos Bluesky, why don't you post them in the main gallery?

Cheers Frank(Thumb)


----------

